# Is there a law against towing 2 trailers in tandem?



## Sheffield_Tiger (21 Oct 2011)

I know this is illegal in a car or truck (unless you are a fairground operator when it seems to be accepted practice!) but is there any law against towing two cycle trailers in tandem?

I am starting to have varied loads & need some versatility - I don't want a huge trailer (access & storage issues) and don't wish to tow a massive trailer with a couple of small things in it - but the mule is sometimes too small

Rather than one huge lump of a trailer I am thinking "modular"

I am considering making something to add a second load deck (easily removable) but this means more instability with a higher load - and rear visibility issues when on the trike with a load stacked up above the level of my head

The other option seems to be to attach a trailer behind the trailer when required. Yes, this would be a bit long but no more so than with a canoe

I may even end up doing both, so a second load deck AND a second trailer

But would 2 trailers in tandem infringe any laws?


----------



## Gareth (21 Oct 2011)

I have towed a couple of (empty only) trailers on a few occosions across Norwich, apart from a few second glances have not attracted adverse attention from anyone, even from plod when I've been stood at the lights while waiting for them to change.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Oct 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I know this is illegal in a car or truck (unless you are a fairground operator when it seems to be accepted practice!) but is there any law against towing two cycle trailers in tandem?






Fairground operators are the only ones i know that are issued with a "Showmans Licence" that allows two trailers to be towed.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Oct 2011)

Found this 

Towing 2 trailers is only permitted if the tow vehicle is a goods vehicle 
registered with DVLA as a Showman's Vehicle which is a taxation class. You'd 
have to show them that you were a circus/fairground owner/operator. AFAIK it 
used to only be permitted at certain times and days even with the showman's 
plate-though that may have changed.

Vehicle Excise and Registration Act 1994 (c. 22) 

"showman's goods vehicle" means a showman's vehicle which—
(a) is a goods vehicle, and
(b) is permanently fitted with a living van or some other special type of body or superstructure forming part of the equipment of the show of the person in whose name the vehicle is registered under this Act,
"showman's vehicle" means a vehicle—
(a) registered under this Act in the name of a person following the business of a travelling showman, and
(b) used solely by him for the purposes of his business and for no other purpose,


----------



## snailracer (21 Oct 2011)

A bicycle pulling 2 trailers IS a circus


----------



## Chris-H (21 Oct 2011)

At a guess i'd say it would be fine to tow 2 trailers,i believe the reason for the law regarding vehicles towing 2 trailers is partly because of the speeds allowed for towing could be a cause for concern if the tow vehicle has to brake sharply,the first trailer would pretty much stay in line with the car but the second trailer could go off course and tip.Secondly the gross weight of the trailer plus cargo is'nt allowed to exceed the gross weight of the tow vehicle.If 2 trailers was allowed then you'd get all sorts of laden trailers being dragged along by an old Astra or something.Bicycles would'nt be reaching the same speeds of a vehicle and is'nt subject to the same dynamics under heavy braking of a car.Just my thoughts,may be well off course but seems valid in my head at time of typing


----------



## Bigsharn (21 Oct 2011)

As far as I know the above law only applies to motorised vehicles. It might be worth getting in touch with the National Railway Museum in York, as they operate a road train with 3-4 "carriages" (spoiler'd below)


Spoiler


----------



## diapason (21 Oct 2011)

I've seen a couple of Yak Bobs behind one bike. Now two yaks behind a tandem or even a triplet would be interesting


----------



## Gareth (21 Oct 2011)

Agricultural vehicles can tow two trailers legally on the road: I have towed 2 muck spreaders behind a tractor many times ..... and I have seen one Agricultural contractor towing two trailers and a car on an A frame behind a tractor.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Oct 2011)

Time to devise a way of mounting a mule to a mule then...shouldn't be too hard

In fact whilst typing the post the answer has just come to me, involving a drill, small piece of narrow tubing and an old style seat quick-release


----------



## Gareth (22 Oct 2011)

For virtually all of the trailers that I build, I use 10mm spring loaded, quick release, industrial ball joint connectors.


I have personally towed 125kg for almost 17 miles with my trailer that is fitted with one of these.


----------



## Tyke (23 Oct 2011)

Chris-H said:


> At a guess i'd say it would be fine to tow 2 trailers,i believe the reason for the law regarding vehicles towing 2 trailers is partly because of the speeds allowed for towing could be a cause for concern if the tow vehicle has to brake sharply,the first trailer would pretty much stay in line with the car but the second trailer could go off course and tip.Secondly the gross weight of the trailer plus cargo is'nt allowed to exceed the gross weight of the tow vehicle.If 2 trailers was allowed then you'd get all sorts of laden trailers being dragged along by an old Astra or something.Bicycles would'nt be reaching the same speeds of a vehicle and is'nt subject to the same dynamics under heavy braking of a car.Just my thoughts,may be well off course but seems valid in my head at time of typing



The Showmans Licence is for commercial vehicles not cars. As you say the weight is important and would not be safe or legal on cars.


----------



## Night Train (23 Oct 2011)

Gareth said:


> For virtually all of the trailers that I build, I use 10mm spring loaded, quick release, industrial ball joint connectors.
> 
> 
> I have personally towed 125kg for almost 17 miles with my trailer that is fitted with one of these.


Do you have a link to the supplier for those? I'm looking for some in 12mm.
Cheer.


----------



## Arch (23 Oct 2011)

The alternative, which involves more building, is to make a trailer that can extend.

Imagine, a trailer base frame with wheels that are on pop-put hubs, or QR dropouts. The trailer has two sets of wheel fixing points (dropouts, or holes for the pop-out axles) - one at the half way pivot for the normal short load, and one set at the back end of the trailer. The base folds out backwards.

For small loads, you run with the wheels in the forward position, and the base folded up. For longer or larger loads, unfold the base (you'd need to find a way to support it), move the wheel back to the new centre, and away you go.... (Does that make sense, it's hard to describe without a drawing).

I reviewed a Radical trailer for Velo Vision that had two wheel positions like that, the rear set were intended to allow the trailer to be used easily as a hand trolley, but we reckoned they would work well for carrying longer loads, if the load bed was extended, in effect doubling the length of the trailer.


----------



## CopperCyclist (23 Oct 2011)

I'm not going to swear to it, but I know of no law that says you can't do this on a bike, and I doubt very much an police officer would try to stop you - unless ofc there was something inherently dangerous, like one of the trailers bouncing all over the place.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Oct 2011)

Arch said:


> The alternative, which involves more building, is to make a trailer that can extend.
> 
> Imagine, a trailer base frame with wheels that are on pop-put hubs, or QR dropouts. The trailer has two sets of wheel fixing points (dropouts, or holes for the pop-out axles) - one at the half way pivot for the normal short load, and one set at the back end of the trailer. The base folds out backwards.
> 
> ...




Yes, that makes sense

Only thing is, with a folding/retracting trailer you still have the weight to carry whatever the length of load.

That makes a lot of sense if you are setting off and picking up loads

I'm setting off laden and dropping off, so it makes sense to me to set up the trailer for the initial load


----------

